#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Modem Sagemcom Power Box

## tassiooo16

dem uma olhada no link

http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/...-modem/1013424

----------


## klebermedrado

> dem uma olhada no link
> 
> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/...-modem/1013424


_Bom, alguem sabe como trocar esse firmeware da GVT e colocar o Original nele? Tenho um Power Box desses, que esta sem uso, peguei pra estudar...
Aguardo sugestões.
_

----------


## ualex

"Desbloqueio" do POWERBOX,
Jailbreak do POWER BOX,
Versão 2, devido a destruição das informações no outro fórum.

NADA DE COMPRAR PELO MERCADO LIVRE!
QUALQUER JAILBREAK SEMPRE SERÁ GRATIS!

Como alterar o runlevel e desbloquear as configurações do Bridge + USB + firewall

Atenção:
É obvio que eu não posso me responsabilizar por qualquer problema que você tenha ao seguir esse tutorial, ou seja, FAÇA POR SUA CONTA E RISCO.

É uma operação muito simples para quem tem o Windows.

Primeiro baixe o arquivo Telnet.zip
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/99832359/Telnet.zip
Esse arquivo foi criado pelo usuário lawrenson do fórum DSLReports e facilita muito o processo.

Depois de baixar, execute o arquivo.
Na parte superior digite o ip do modem: 192.168.25.1
E logo ao lado, o usuario e a senha: admin, gvt12345
E clique em "Get Config"

Procure pelo seguinte texto:
(Começe a busca por baixo pois geralmente esse texto está no final)

(Gvt
(runlevel(2))


Observe que a depender da sua situação, o (runlevel(2)) poderá aparecer como
1,2, ou 3.

Quando encontrar clique na caixa de seleção "Unlock config to allow manual editing" e altere o (runlevel(2)) para:

(runlevel(1))
-Bloquear a maioria das funções do modem inclusive o wifi.

(runlevel(2))
-O mesmo do acima com o wifi desbloqueado.

(runlevel(3))
-Se você possui o serviço GVT TV, esse é o seu limite. Você deverá usar essa opção
-O USB é desbloqueado. Não é possível mudar o IP do gateway nem ativar o modo BRIDGE nem mexer no FIREWALL.

(runlevel(4))
-Todas as funções do firmware da GVT são desbloqueadas. Todas as citadas acima no 3 + mudança do ip do gateway + modo BRIDGE + firewall
-A função da GVT TV é desativada. Se você tem o serviço da GVT TV não use essa opção.

Depois de alterar para a opção desejada clique em "Put config" e pronto.


Você pode brincar e circular por essas opções sem medo se quiser testar cada uma.

Desfrute do modem desbloqueado.

----------


## marquesjr

Também to aguardando alguém liberar o firmware dele pra atualizar um parceiro fico de liberar vamos aguarda.....

----------


## marquesjr

nada da firmware................. :Stupido:

----------


## Mecum_OPS

Algum procedimento novo para desbloqueio do PB da GVT na firmware 8388?

----------

